# What's a reasonable discount from AD for new Panerai?



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

I purchased my 111G in 06 from one of the large authorized dealers in NYC and they were willing to see me walk out the door before giving even a 10% discount. I know this because I did walk out the door eventually coming back and paid their price as I had money burning a hole in my pocket from a Rolex I sold :roll: Back then it wasn't as bad because 111G retail was under 4k... Now in 2013 I am wanting another Panerai. With prices what they are in 2013 I refuse to pay retail again. I would like to hear what is a good and reasonable discount to ask for? I don't want to turn this into a which boutique or dealer is better thread just want to know what recent buyers experience was getting discounts or did anyone go thru what I did n sellers did not want to budge on price?


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Completely depends on the model....have seen over 20 percent for some, and zero discount for others.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

When I buy in europe I got VAT refund,that is the discount
When I buy in GM in HK,I also pay roughly the same price as europe minus VAT,that's the usual practice..


----------



## Pohm1 (Nov 1, 2012)

I bought a PAM048 from Berry's in UK, and received 12.5%, (but I was also buying a preowed Cartier Roadster for my wife at the same time.) On top of that, I got the 20% VAT returned. They had given me 25% on my previous purchase of a JLC Reverso Duo.

P1


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I did a lot of research, calling and e-mailing before my purchase...
The maximum discount seems to be around 17 to 20 % (more or less the same discount that some grey market places offer).
In boutiques they don't give any discount (they offer books and sweaters instead). 
ADs are not easy to convince, but if you are persistent they will deal with you.
Of course it helps if you buy something else, or you are a customer, or someone introduces you...


----------



## carman63 (Feb 1, 2008)

Good luck getting any discount. I've seen 10%, but Panerai has shut down ADs for giving discounts. The 2 in the DC area 'might' toss in a free strap, if you ask nicely.

I know a former AD offering a healthy discount on his NOS pieces, but the only PAMs he has left are less popular models, in the $10K-$20K price range.


----------



## akmon (Apr 25, 2010)

22% for my 312.

Sent from my LT22i using Forum Runner


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Your in the system at the AD you got it from, check there.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

You won't get much but it depends where you go and if your a repeat customer.


----------



## jp4panerai (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't mean for this question to sound rude, but why do you think you are automatically entitled to a discount on a brand new Panerai? If you ask for a discount at LV stores they will just laugh at you. This is the very reason in my opinion why all these brand specific boutiques are popping up everywhere...so there won't be anymore discounts. If you want the watch for less you will have to purchase via secondary market.


----------



## wtchoholic (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow it does sound rude. Obviously there are discounts out there and OP wants a reference number so he can negotiate a satisfying price. You can't compare LV to panerai, they market completely different. I don't see anything wrong with trying to negotiate at all.


----------



## kprzybyl (May 4, 2012)

As was said earlier it really depends on the model. I received 10% off but that was because they had it in stock. If they (the AD I went to) have to order it, no discount. They are also the only AD anywhere near where I live. If paid in cash many places will take off the taxes.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Bits and pieces from the above posts, all assembled together, give a pretty good overview of what to expect. Basically, you would be lucky to get a 15% discount on a general average. This is dependent upon several variables, however, as many suggested. First and foremost is whether the watch you are after is in the store at the same moment you are--this works in your favor. Also, it depends on the popularity of the model, how recently it has been introduced to the line up, and so forth. Finally, there is the people factor--do they know you, like you, feel that you are a possible return customer, etc. Add this all up, and again, count yourself lucky if you are able to finesse a 15% discount. Good luck!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

There are discounts from every watch brand with a sizable margin for retailers.

What seems to be true is that there is great variability among dealers on the amount of discounts they are willing to offer.

What this means, I think, is that you should do your research if you think 20% of MSRP is worth it.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

At least in the US, I personally believe Panerai is trying to herd their dealers into MSRP only. As more boutiques open, more small local dealers are shut out even the ones who've been with them since their US launch. Two local dealers in my town, one is no discount period, the other "might" give some on most models, but none on any of the more sought after references. Price fixing is illegal in the US, but that doesn't mean a manufacturer can't just stop sending new inventory to a dealer who's strayed.
That said, until there are only boutiques worldwide and no independent dealers, it's almost impossible to completely control a global market.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The margin for Panerai is about 40%, hardly sizable.


shnjb said:


> There are discounts from every watch brand with a sizable margin for retailers.
> 
> What seems to be true is that there is great variability among dealers on the amount of discounts they are willing to offer.
> 
> What this means, I think, is that you should do your research if you think 20% of MSRP is worth it.


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

My understanding is that there is less of a mark up between the distributor and the commercial outlet-- thus less room than some of the other brands


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark up is usually 2x the margin.


mark1958 said:


> My understanding is that there is less of a mark up between the distributor and the commercial outlet-- thus less room than some of the other brands


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

i had heard there are some brands where the mark up is less than that.. more like 50 percent. I thought one was Panerai but maybe it was only A-P and a few others.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

That would make the margin at about 25, me thinks not, heard from whom?


mark1958 said:


> i had heard there are some brands where the mark up is less than that.. more like 50 percent. I thought one was Panerai but maybe it was only A-P and a few others.


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

What i meant was.. a 10000 MSRP cost the dealer 7500 not 5000


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Most watches, when I was selling, was 5K.


mark1958 said:


> What i meant was.. a 10000 MSRP cost the dealer 7500 not 5000


----------



## Mark Kratzer (Feb 26, 2016)

After asking about the 104 the AD offered me a 20% discount for NIB. How was I to turn that down? The day before in NYac I was offered no discount. Needless to say I'm very satisfied.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Mark Kratzer said:


> After asking about the 104 the AD offered me a 20% discount for NIB. How was I to turn that down? The day before in NYac I was offered no discount. Needless to say I'm very satisfied.


That's a hefty discount on a model as popular as the 104. Nice score!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just walked into an AD last week to take a looksy and it was about 10-20% off. I remember several years back, there was no discount offered and only an extra OEM strap. The popularity has obviously dropped.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Just about right...even back in 2012 I was offered 20% off (before additional VAT refund) for brand new 233 in an AD in Germany

Now from what I heard the ETA based models are selling for lesser discount than the models with in house movt,especially the soon to be replaced 312 et al


----------



## smallappliance (Dec 26, 2011)

If you have a relationship with an AD [have purchased several watches from them] you can talk discounts [I can get 20 off from mine], otherwise your not going to get much from them.


----------

